# Reliable Sub Looking for Work in Chicago Area



## plow2323 (Dec 18, 2009)

We want to plow for / with you. I have 2 2007 Chevy 4WD 1 Ton Trucks with 8 ½ ft. Western Pro Plows (2009). I have 20 years of Snow Removal Experience. We have been subbing for someone the past 6 years. They lost much of what they had. We are dependable, professional, and are not plowing any of our own sites and don’t plan to. We are looking to commit our trucks to you and your clients. I am glad to bring trucks by for your inspection. Call me at 630-803-5972, text me or Email.


----------

